# ++ علمنى يارب أن احمل صليبك ++



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2010)

*علمنى يارب أن احمل صليبك
*
ربى يسوع اعطنى ان اعشق صليبك واحملة بكل حريتى وحمل الصليب هو دعوة كل يوم فالصليب يالهى كان فى قلبك منذ الأزل لآن الصليب يعني حبك ...يابني ان حمل الصليب عملية يومية ... هو ماتقابله في الشارع من معاكسات هو كل صراع ضد الخطية في الشارع وفي كل مكان , هو اصرارك لصلب الأهواء والشهوات هو كل اصر

ار للتمسك بالحرية التي وهبت لنا بالمعمودية .. .هنا عرفت جيدا معني قولك لي أن احمل صليبي ... صليبي انا... كل يوم ... كما حملت صليبك انت , فصليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية . وصليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت في مقاومتها , اذا صليبك هو مكمل صليبي ,لأنك انت هو رئيس الإيمان ومكمله... يسوع حبيبي اسجد لك وأقبل هذه الخشبة المقدسة التي حملتها عني, ان اجمل منظر يشبع عيني ان أراك حاملا للصليب اولا: لآنه كمال صليبي وثانيا: لأني فيه اراك حاملا خطيتي لأنك حمل الله حامل خطية العالم​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 مارس 2010)

تامل حلو اووووووى يا مرموورة
ربنا يفرح ايااااامك حبيبتــــــى


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

(يسوع حبيبي اسجد لك وأقبل هذه الخشبة المقدسة التي حملتها عني, ان اجمل منظر يشبع عيني ان أراك حاملا للصليب اولا: لآنه كمال صليبي وثانيا: لأني فيه اراك حاملا خطيتي لأنك حمل الله حامل خطية العالم)

تأمل أكثر من راااااااااااااااائع
أشكـــــــــــــرك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2010)

> *ربى يسوع اعطنى ان اعشق صليبك واحملة بكل حريتى وحمل الصليب هو دعوة كل يوم فالصليب يالهى كان فى قلبك منذ الأزل لآن الصليب يعني حبك ...يابني ان حمل الصليب عملية يومية *​



*ميرسى ياقمرى تامل راااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> ربى يسوع اعطنى ان اعشق صليبك واحملة بكل حريتى وحمل الصليب هو دعوة كل يوم فالصليب يالهى كان فى قلبك منذ الأزل لآن الصليب يعني حبك ...يابني ان حمل الصليب عملية يومية ... هو ماتقابله في الشارع من معاكسات هو كل صراع ضد الخطية في الشارع وفي كل مكان , هو اصرارك لصلب الأهواء والشهوات هو كل اصرار للتمسك بالحرية التي وهبت لنا بالمعمودية .. .هنا عرفت جيدا معني قولك لي أن احمل صليبي ... صليبي انا... كل يوم ... كما حملت صليبك انت , فصليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية . وصليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت في مقاومتها , اذا صليبك هو مكمل صليبي ,لأنك انت هو رئيس الإيمان ومكمله... يسوع حبيبي اسجد لك وأقبل هذه الخشبة المقدسة التي حملتها عني, ان اجمل منظر يشبع عيني ان أراك حاملا للصليب اولا: لآنه كمال صليبي وثانيا: لأني فيه اراك حاملا خطيتي لأنك حمل الله حامل خطية العالم​





تأمل اكثر من رائع

مُبدعة كالعادة مرمرررر

إمتعينا دائماً 

سلام المسـ&#134;ـيح 

يكون معاكي ما يكون عليكي​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (25 مارس 2010)

تأمل رائع يامرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 مارس 2010)

ان اجمل منظر يشبع عيني ان أراك حاملا للصليب اولا: لآنه كمال صليبي وثانيا: لأني فيه اراك حاملا خطيتي لأنك حمل الله حامل خطية العالم

أختي مرمر أجمل شيء هو خشبة الصليب وتقبل المسيح أن يعتلي هذه الخشبة بإرادته لكي يفدينا نحن الخطاة 
فيارب ساعدني كي يكون صليبك هو جرسي في الحياة ليذكرني دائماً بمدى محبتك الإلهية لضعفي
الرب يبارك دائماً إختياراتك


----------

